# Monark Silver King Rocket bike ID help



## ctiesman (May 29, 2013)

Ladies and Gentlemen, found this beauty online. I've been trying to track down the details of this bike and now am turning to everyone for their expert opinions. All your help is appreciated, thank you. 

I have yet to see a Rocket with that particular logo'd chainguard as well.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 29, 2013)

Love that chainring.


----------



## bricycle (May 29, 2013)

I'm thinking mid/late 50's. Never saw a rocket on the guard.... Tank yes, but not guard.


----------



## ctiesman (May 29, 2013)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> Love that chainring.






As do I, thank you. Any idea of what year it is? Or if it's a super deluxe or plain Rocket?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 1, 2013)

Serial # dates it to 1953. Clever of someone to wire it to the frame, guess the rivets fell out. The Rocket was Monark's junior line, so no deluxe models, though some did have tanks and springers.


----------



## ctiesman (Jun 1, 2013)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Serial # dates it to 1953. Clever of someone to wire it to the frame, guess the rivets fell out. The Rocket was Monark's junior line, so no deluxe models, though some did have tanks and springers.




Adam, do you have any idea of its value if restored? Also, did it have a rear rack or truss rods?


----------



## ctiesman (Apr 1, 2014)

anyone have any more details on this bike and where I can look for an actual parts list?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 2, 2014)

As the others said this is a lower level bike. I'm not sure what parts you would b elooking for. That seat may not be correct--I'd have to check but otherwise it looks all there. The restoration costs will be more than the bike is worth (probably by at least 4x) so unless this has some strong sentimental value I'd service it and ride it. V/r Shawn


----------

